# Charlotte, NC - Established Group Looking for Gamer



## the_bruiser (Jan 11, 2004)

*The Request: * 
We’re looking for one (or maybe two) new player for a Greyhawk campaign in Charlotte, NC.  We currently have three players involved and feel that increasing that number to four (or maybe five) would liven up sessions.  

*Group Basics:*
Our sessions are on weeknights from 7pm-11pm, with one session every 2-3 weeks.  The campaign has been active for just over a year, with 19 game sessions to date.  Our core rules are 3.0 D&D.  Our core group of players (including DM) consists of four people, 26-28, with three men and one woman.  Female gamers welcome, as are gamers of all ages.  We run a pretty friendly, low-stress table, and enjoying each others’ company is an important part of our role-playing fun.  We have a mix of playing styles, with some sessions being mostly combat and some sessions having no combat at all.  

*Campaign Overview:*
The campaign takes place in the Bandit Kingdoms, as modified for this campaign.  The party’s goal is to destroy the Slavers’ Guild, free slaves, and give Iuz’ forces a bloody nose whenever we get a chance. We have established a fair number of house rules specific to the type of campaign that we want to play, which is somewhat gritty and low-powered.  The rules are almost entirely 3.0, with a few changes to character creation and certain spells modified per 3.5.  I’m a reasonably well-organized DM and will be happy to send some of our campaign logs and/or rules summaries to anyone interested in what the party is up to.  

*Summary:*
If you think you might be interested, we’d love to hear from you.  Please post!


----------



## Old One (Jan 11, 2004)

*What side of town?*



			
				the_bruiser said:
			
		

> *The Request: *
> We’re looking for one (or maybe two) new player for a Greyhawk campaign in Charlotte, NC.  We currently have three players involved and feel that increasing that number to four (or maybe five) would liven up sessions.
> 
> *Group Basics:*
> ...




Bruiser,

Sounds like fun...too bad I don't live in Charlotte any more !  What side of town are you on?  My old gaming group lives up on the NE side (towards Concord) and 1-2 of them might have an interest since their last campaign kind of fizziled.

If it is close enough, I will point him towards this thread.

~ Old One


----------



## the_bruiser (Jan 11, 2004)

Old One said:
			
		

> Bruiser,
> 
> Sounds like fun...too bad I don't live in Charlotte any more !  What side of town are you on?  My old gaming group lives up on the NE side (towards Concord) and 1-2 of them might have an interest since their last campaign kind of fizziled.
> 
> ...




Sounds promising!  I live just south of downtown - maybe a mile or two south of I-277.  Probably 20 minutes from UNCC, 30 minutes from Concord.  So not next door, but not that bad either.  Thanks for your interest (even on behalf of your friends).

PS:  Old One - uh, interesting nick - I was just kidding about Iuz, we love Iuz around here, seriously!  Errrr.....


----------



## the_bruiser (Feb 1, 2004)

Aw, come on, guys.  Somebody in Charlotte MUST want to be in, like, the most fun 3E game ever.  I'll have my players post how good it is if that'll help <g>.


----------



## Old One (Feb 2, 2004)

*Sorry...*



			
				the_bruiser said:
			
		

> Aw, come on, guys.  Somebody in Charlotte MUST want to be in, like, the most fun 3E game ever.  I'll have my players post how good it is if that'll help <g>.




Bruiser,

No dice on my buddy...he has a 6-month old at home and says he is just too busy.  I am suprised no one is taking you up on it...

I think the UNCC has a Science Fiction/Gaming Club...you might want to post a notice where they meet (unfortunately, I can't recall which building that is in).

~ Old One

PS - No Iuz reference in the nick...it is just that I am older than 97% of those that frequent these boards !


----------

